# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodine radionice za trudnice u Čakovcu!

## Fidji

Drage trudnice,

obavještavamo vas da u *Čakovcu* s radom započinje prva grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između *15. srpnja i 15. rujna 2010*.

Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.

Radionice će se održavati u prostoru *ACT Čakovec, Novakova 38*, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 05. travnja, radnim danom od *9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.*

Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:

11.04. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 

25.04. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 

09.05. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

23.05. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 

06.06. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 

20.06. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 

27.06. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 

26.09. - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 

Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od *16 do 18.30* sati.

Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svakuradionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
*Radionice su besplatne!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Poslid

Mogu li samo reći kako sam sretna zbog toga?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Poslid

*Idemo ponovno ! 


Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće                                      * 

                                      Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da* u Čakovcu s radom započinje druga grupa Rodinih radionica za trudnice*. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 25.prosinca 2010. i 25.veljače 2011.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
*Radionice će se održavati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat*.
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije *do 12.rujna, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907* 

*Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:*
*18.09.* - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
*02.10.* - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 
*16.10.* - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 
*30.10.* - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 
*13.11.* - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 
*27.11.* - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
*11.12.* - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 
*12.03.* - 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt (nakon porođaja polaznica) 
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je *od 17 do 19.30 sati.
*Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja.
*Radionice su besplatne!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## Poslid

*I opet! 

Rodine radionice za trudnice - kreativne, zanimljive, opuštajuće*
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da u Čakovcu s radom započinje Ciklus Rodinih radionica za trudnice. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica kojima je predviđeni termin porođaja između 20.svibnja 2012. i 20.srpnja 2012.
Ovim radionicama željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionice će se održavati u prostoru Udruge ACT, Čakovec, Novakova, Stari hrast, 1. kat_._
*Prijave su obavezne* zbog ograničenog broja polaznica *i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 15.veljače*, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *091 22 77 233*.

Ciklus radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se od ukupno 8 radionica sa sljedećim temama:

18.02. - 1. Uvodna radionica: upoznavanje; spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 

 03.03. - 2. Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života 

 17.03. - 3. Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

 31.03. - 4. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 1. dio 

 14.04. - 5. Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju, 2. dio 

 28.04. - 6. Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 

 12.05. - 7. Radionica o fiziologiji porođaja namijenjena partnerima polaznica 

 8. Susret nakon porođaja: druženje i osvrt – termin se dogovara nakon porođaja polaznica.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 16 do 18 sati.
*Nakon formiranja grupa ne primamo nove polaznice, stoga molimo sudionice da dođu na svaku radionicu iz ciklusa.*
Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku, odnosno nešto drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. _Na radionicama ćete moći aktivno sudjelovati, a koristit ćemo se i kreativnim (likovnim i sl.) načinima izražavanja._
Radionice su besplatne!

----------


## Poslid

još ima mjesta  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Drage trudnice,
Kako su se nam na ovoj radionici polaznice prilično osipale, pozivam sve koje su zainteresirane da nam se pridruže jaoš na ove dvije zadnje radionice.
U subotu 05.05. s početkom u 9 sati održat će se 6. radionica - očekivanja i planovi. Bit će jako zanjimljivo.
Slijedeća radionica biti će 19.05. s početkom u 16 sati i namijenjena je trudnicama i njihovim partnerima/cama na porodu.

Ukoliko ste zainteresirane, molim vas da mi se javite na telefon 091/2277-233

----------


## Poslid

Radionica namijenjena trudnicama i njihovim partnerima/cama na porodu biti će 19.05. s početkom u 16 sati. Trajanje radionice je 2 sata.

Molim vas da mi se najavite na telefon* 091/2277-233*

----------


## Poslid

Ovu subotu (19.5.) radionica s partnerima s početkom u 16 sati.

----------


## Poslid

Vidim sad na nisam napisala da je početak u 16 sati. 
U dvorani ACT, Stari Hrast 1.kat

----------


## Poslid

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *17.11.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 16.11.2012., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel.  *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 15 do 18.30 sati (s pauzama).*

----------


## Poslid

*Rodina radionica za trudnice u Čakovcu
Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se 22.4.2013. (ponedjeljak) u Čakovcu, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 19.4.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098/948-9907 ili na mail sjeverna@roda.hr 

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica.

Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 17:00 do 20:30 sati (s pauzama).
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

- spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
- Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
- Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
- Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
- Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 



Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
Radionica je besplatna!
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!*

----------


## Poslid

Podižem!

Ima još mjesta za danas. Nemojte to propustiti!

----------


## Poslid

Evo nas opet  :Smile: 

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se *28.9.2013. (subota) u Čakovcu*, održati jednodnevna Rodina radionica za trudnice. 

Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 27.9.2013., radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. *098/948-9907* ili na mail *sjeverna@roda.hr* (ime i prezime, očekivani datum poroda i dolazi li s vama partner/ica za porod)

Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru *dvorane ACT-a, Stari Hrast, 1. Kat, Novakova ulica*.

*Vrijeme održavanja radionice je od 8:30 do 12:00 sati (s pauzama).*
Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

- spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
- Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
- Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
- Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
- Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
*Radionica je besplatna!*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

